

Music For Coding - phatbyte
http://www.henriquebarroso.com/music-for-coding/

======
kysol
I can't work in complete silence, I'm easily distracted at the best of times.
I agree with a lot of the selection there, the rest... I'm going to have to
try out as I've never heard them before.

A good source for working I've found is Stoner/Doom. It's so washed out and
not in your face with insane tempo changes.

Dead Roots Stirring - Elder, Dopesmoker - Sleep, Eternal Season - Glowsun

Also for some ambient stuff take a look at:

Dredd Soundtrack - Paul Leonard-Morgan, 2nd Disc of The Awakening - Send More
Paramedics, Mass Effect Soundtracks

------
quakkels
I'm there with you. I have to have music while coding. Thanks for the list of
new (to me) music.

~~~
phatbyte
You're welcome :)

------
FreeFull
I personally find that I cannot code when I have music playing, because music
distracts me and I find myself listening to the music instead of being able to
think about the problem. I concentrate best in silence.

------
crazydiamond
Youtube has a huge list of "Chillout Ambient Mix" which is quite good to
program or read books with. There's also classical music.

------
zackboe
I'm a fan of Music for Programming. <http://musicforprogramming.net/>

